# 30 round mags 13.99



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

hey guys! look what i found!

http://www.midwayusa.com/find?dimensionids=4294846727&discountrange=4&cm_vc=L012


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Does any one have experience with these.

I have never seen them before, are they foreign or domestic???


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just watch out on shipping . They are known for making a buck on it.
I made a rare trip to a gun show this morning for a few parts I needed. They had so many brands of Mags I never heard of I could not keep track of them.
Seems to have came up over night.


----------

